# deer with a snake bite



## winkle (Jan 6, 2004)

I shot a deer last week. He was limping a little which was my first clue that something was wrong. Unfortunately he was suffering from a snake bite, which we found on his hind leg. It not too surprising because we do get rattlers up at my ranch. I called up a bunch of people to see if they knew whether or not the meat was safe to eat. Nobody knew for sure but the general consensus was "Why risk it?" Has anybody run into this before and does anyone know for sure if the meat from a deer dying of a snake bite is safe??? Happy hunting!


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

winkle where are you hunting at?


----------



## winkle (Jan 6, 2004)

mineral, texas


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=195231


----------



## winkle (Jan 6, 2004)

Fetch said:


> http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?s=&threadid=195231


Thanks Fetch


----------

